# Differential whine MY2001 and later



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I think the most common differential whine around here is, "I want an LSD! I want an LSD!"


----------



## mjbedy (Oct 5, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *I think the most common differential whine around here is, "I want an LSD! I want an LSD!"
> 
> *


 

I've been reading old posts in the board, while waiting for me car to arrive. I did detect a differential whine of that type several times.

BTW: Is it normal for your hair to start falling out and a nervious twitch to appear about 3 weeks into the wait for the car to arrive? :banghead: :banghead:


----------

